# New housing...



## numarix (Nov 3, 2011)

We converted a 54 gal storage tote into a housing area for him. Also bought 2 cu.ft of moluch @ home depot and a basking stone for his belly.

New Housing!!!




[/URL]

In New Housing!




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## TeguBuzz (Nov 3, 2011)

Good job guys, now he's got some more space to roam. Nice way to save money too, he'll need an upgrade later on though. Sweet ****!

-Manolis


----------



## ilovelizards (Nov 3, 2011)

what do you house under him?


----------



## numarix (Nov 3, 2011)

ilovelizards said:


> what do you house under him?



Our RT'S Russian Tortoise's


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Nov 3, 2011)

You should get him a little hidey log or a piece of driftwood to crawl/bask on.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Nov 3, 2011)

_What do you use to cover the front and why 2 lights?_


----------



## numarix (Nov 3, 2011)

The two lights came with the kit. We are going to get a better bulb ASAP. And we are planing on buying a big log for him or just getting one from outside.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Nov 3, 2011)

If you get one from outside, soak it in hot water and toss it in the oven for a while.


----------



## numarix (Nov 3, 2011)

Ok sound's good what temp?

Haha just kidding..........


----------



## TeguBuzz (Nov 3, 2011)

numarix said:


> Ok sound's good what temp?
> 
> Haha just kidding..........





130 should work actually.


----------



## numarix (Nov 3, 2011)

130 for a oven? hehe


----------



## numarix (Nov 10, 2011)

*RE: New housing...UPDATED!!*

New UPDATE...


Upgraded his house!!!


----------

